# Preferred brand/model press and other questions



## Atroxus (Nov 7, 2008)

A friend and me are considering going in on reloading equipment, and have just started researching it. I am curious what is the best brand/model of press to get. Primarily we are wanting to reload our own ammo because it is getting more expensive than we want to pay at the gun shows where we usually buy. We are hoping to reload both handgun and rifle ammunitions, If the cost allows, and we can make the ammo fast enough though, we are also considering making extra ammo to sell at gun shows to try and pass some savings on to other shooters.

I was looking at a Lee press kit that said experienced reloaders could load 200 rounds an hour. I didn't see anything saying if this was a "progressive" press, which I gather is faster than a single stage press? Anyone know how to tell if a press is progressive or not? I am also curious on how much faster reloading is with a progressive press than with a single stage press? Anyone timed how many rounds per hour you put out with a given type of press?

I am also wondering what reloading book(s) are most recommended for a newby reloader? 

I noticed as well that the die kits from lee came in 9MM luger, and 9MM Makarov. What is the difference between these? I don't own a 9mm currently, but my friend does so I would hate to get the wrong kind of dies.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Dillon seems to be the best brand.
The Dillon 550 is well-constructed, works almost flawlessly (and works flawlessly if you keep it quite clean and lightly lubed), and turns out finished ammunition at a very satisfactory rate.
My pre-550 Dillon is about 20 years old, and it still does the job without a hitch.
Dillon's customer service is exemplary too.

Further, the 550 will load both pistol and rifle ammunition, and the changeover can be both simple and quick. I use my old machine to load both .45 ACP and .30-'06, but I have to remove and replace each caliber's dies separately. The newer machine boasts exchangeable tool-heads so, since the shell plate and priming assembly are the same, changing these calibers would be a one-minute job.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

books:
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=8991

Your friend 'most likely' needs the 9mm Luger dies. The 9mm Makarov isn't a very popular cartridge in the US. iIt's ballistics are closer to the .380 ACP. Overall length is shorter and the diameter is slightly larger than the 9mm Luger.


----------



## Atroxus (Nov 7, 2008)

Anyone know how the Lee Load-Master compares to the Dillon 550 and 650 in terms of quality, ease of use, and speed in rounds produced per hour? 

According to the Dillon web site the 550 can produce 400-600 rounds per hour, while the 650 claims 500-800 rounds. The Lee site doesn't say how fast the Load-Master can produce though.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you have a helper, as once I had my daughter before she discovered boys, I could easily produce close to 300 rounds per hour on my pre-550 Dillon.
I believe that the figures stated are somewhat optimistic, but I could be wrong.
My bet is that the Lee is slower than the Dillon, but that may be personal prejudice speaking, rather than reason and logic.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Dillons numbers look to be a little high there. Though an auto indexing press can chunk them out once you are settled in and going. I have done 1450 in four and a half hours with a square deal Dillon and thought we were really getting things done. The 550 is a much better press in that it does a lot more. Maybe if it had all the auto feeder stuff on them they can do a lot more. I really don't know.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The Lee case loader makes a significant difference in rounds per hour that you can load.

I choose to prime prior to actualy loading powder and bullet but when the prime time and load time are combined it is easy to achieve 500 rounds loaded per hour.

The Lee case loader, less collator comes with the press. The collator, required for full through put, costs an additional bank breaking $10 and is well worth it.

A Dillon case loader costs more than the entire Lee loading system.

Automatic case loading leaves the loader with a 2 hand operation rather than three handed. All you have to do once set up is place a bullet and pull the handle then place and pull etc. Your strong hand never leaves the handle and the other picks up a bullet as the stage rotates then places it at end of stroke.

Manual case loading requires that you pull the handle then place a bullet and place a case prior to next pull. One of your hands must pull then let go of the handle to pick up and place a case, the other hand must place a bullet. Not nearly as time efficient.

Rather than calling Dillon and waiting for a free replacement part I purchased $15 worth of parts that are most likely to wear/break and don't have to wait for replacements in order to load.

Don't get me wrong, Dillon makes good equipment, you just pay through the nose for it.

I use the Pro 1000 but will probably get a Loadmaster. Same case loader and concept.


----------

